# why is my dp getting worst? am eating healthy doing workouts and going sleep properly?



## Astronaut (Dec 24, 2012)

why is my dp getting worst? am eating healthy doing workouts and going sleep properly?


----------



## nickv (Dec 15, 2012)

Are you smoking weed or taking acid or something? Or maybe even drinking? Maybe your just stressed


----------



## xxmdogxx (Jun 26, 2012)

it officialese its as if your brain said its got its own problems, it doesn't care about you so you should just try to relax every chance you can and enjoy the ride.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

It is cause your dp/dr is caused my underlying trauma that happened in your life. Eating healthy and exercising while only help distract you, but won't cure you.


----------

